# Buttercups



## Bow (May 3, 2012)

Can tortoises eat them? Walter seems to love them.


----------



## wellington (May 3, 2012)

Check the tortoisetable.org


----------



## Yvonne G (May 3, 2012)

Buttercup is on the toxic plant lists, but like we've said before, tortoises process the toxins differently than mammals. If your tortoise is eating it, it probably won't harm him:

Conditions of poisoning

Buttercups generally inhabit moist areas. Animals allowed to graze in woods, in wet meadows, and by ditches and streams browse the buttercups with other succulent plants. All animals are susceptible to buttercup poisoning, but cows are most often poisoned. Dried buttercups, however, are not poisonous; therefore buttercup-infested hay can be fed without danger.

Once again, this is geared towards mammals.


----------



## Bow (May 3, 2012)

emysemys said:


> Buttercup is on the toxic plant lists, but like we've said before, tortoises process the toxins differently than mammals. If your tortoise is eating it, it probably won't harm him:
> 
> Conditions of poisoning
> 
> ...



Okay. He seems to go out of his way to eat them, it's odd. I only wondered because I normally don't let him eat them but some are growing in his outside pen.


----------



## Mrs.Robinson (Jul 6, 2012)

I have been having troubles keeping my pancake tortoise "Fast Eddie" away from them too. He doesn't want to eat anything but them It's driving me crazy and the vet said to keep him away from them.


----------



## Kenazfehu (Aug 7, 2012)

Neenyo wants to eat them, too. I keep moving him to a different part of the yard, but as soon as he can, he makes his way straight back to the buttercups.


----------

